# Ariens 30 Deluxe or Platinum ? Shopping



## Jim (Nov 26, 2013)

I had a horrible experience last year with a 36" Stanley. 
It was junk eventually got my money back.
Dad gave me a 24 snowblower to use to get by.

I need something bigger. driveway is taking me forever.
its 160 x 30

I was thinking deluxe. as i have military mittens with liners so my hands don't get cold . don't need heated handles. 

But it appears you have to reach over the dash and manually crank the direction of the shoot? correct?
and on the plat. you just move a handle? correct?

If so i will lean toward plat as the reaching over seems like it would be a pain.
I am not considering the SHO as shooting 50 feet is good enough for me.

Any advice greatly appreciated. i am shopping now. going buy it in spring with the income tax return.. not using this small snow blower another year.
Also any recommendations on the "best" place to buy one to score best price? at a local store like home depot? or online and have it shipped if not too costly?

Cheers
Jim


----------



## bombidude (Jan 8, 2015)

I would buy a platinum 30 for sure.. Go to a dealer and than you have a service dept in the end just in case. They can be cheaper to in the long run than home depot..


----------



## all3939 (Dec 21, 2014)

bombidude said:


> I would buy a platinum 30 for sure.. Go to a dealer and than you have a service dept in the end just in case. They can be cheaper to in the long run than home depot..


Besides, HD just sells the darn thing. When you have issues they can't help you and just tell you to call customer service who then gets you to the nearest dealer. Guess what happens when you get to the dealer and it's a HD purchase?
You end up on the back of the line forever with zero interest in resolving your problems. Buy from them (dealer) and they'll be more than eager to resolve the issues. They also set it up and make sure you know enough about the product at delivery something you wouldn't get from the big box store.


----------



## bombidude (Jan 8, 2015)

all3939 said:


> Besides, HD just sells the darn thing. When you have issues they can't help you and just tell you to call customer service who then gets you to the nearest dealer. Guess what happens when you get to the dealer and it's a HD purchase?
> You end up on the back of the line forever with zero interest in resolving your problems. Buy from them (dealer) and they'll be more than eager to resolve the issues. They also set it up and make sure you know enough about the product at delivery something you wouldn't get from the big box store.


Perfectly said...


----------



## InfernoST (Feb 12, 2014)

I would go with the Platinum 30 , i'm extremely pleased with mine (414cc). I bought mine from a local Ariens dealer, it was a bit more but they set the machine up at their shop and delivered it free with a full tank of gas, basically turn key. I would recommend a local dealer as others have indicating as opposed to the big box stores. 

If you go this route consider getting the Poly Skids to replace the metal units because the auto-turn can be a bit twitchy with the metal skids on so-so surfaces.


----------



## Jim (Nov 26, 2013)

Thank you for all the info guys. I will define go Platinum and i will go to the local dealer. there a few in the area. Greatly appreciate this forum. solid info.

I will let you know when i finally get it.. just came in another 2 hrs this morning.
Hoping this 30 inch machine cuts that time down dramatically.as i shouldnt have to go slowly.
Cheers
Jim


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Having the Deluxe 30, the hand crank is not unhandy to me. I also looked at the Plat, but was not sure of the side to side joy stick freezing up. Plus for the extra money the Plat fetch's, versus my use, I could not justify the added expense. 

Just my opinion. Study the pro's and con's of each and make your decision. Either one of these machines will serve you very well, if purchased thru a dealer. 

Once you get going, you will notice a few things with either model.

Stock headlight is a pain.
Snow will puke out the upper left side of the bucket.
Auto turn "can" be a challenge at first, but give it some time.

The below video shows some of the mod's I did to my Deluxe 30






Let us know what you end up with.


----------

